
Why the J-core open processor is cool - cyrc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVD1Yws__v0
======
cyrc
British Computer Society Open Source Specialists

Presented by Rob Landley

The patents on the bestselling processor of the 1990’s finally expired, and
it’s been cloned as open hardware. J-core scales from running SMP Linux down
to fitting in a tiny 5000 cell ICE-40 FPGA, and we just uploaded a new open
source GPS receiver built around it to github.

Rob Landley maintains the J-core Board Support Package, used to maintain
busybox, maintains toybox (the command line utilities used by Android), and
used to be the linux kernel documentation maintainer.

